# Tripple spange EVANSTON WYOMING



## GyspyDandA (Jun 18, 2017)

Tripple spanging Wendy's ,subway , flying slut truck stop, motels , police department,a humbum , churches , all total $900 + dollars . Telling a cop to fuck himself in Iraqi language . 

Watching a truck stop whore wash her clam in a puddle coming out of a truck .

Running the desert drunk as fuck in my truck (borrowed ) . 

Doggy style with the old lady ( while cop watched ) rolled up told us to beat it with open container as she was pulling her pants up. 

Reload repeat day 15 same shit but so 98th out the doggy style on tracks . 

Having my girl finally tell me she's broke in and can love the road . 

Partying with 23 hell angels and going we need to take a shower in the next town.

100% fact


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Jun 18, 2017)

god damn.... ain't that america


----------



## GyspyDandA (Jun 19, 2017)

Yes sir


----------



## GyspyDandA (Jun 19, 2017)

NutSac said:


> Dewd there needs to be an action figure of you.  Cuz I would get it. !!!


Double action figures . Read my shirt !! Have you nailed Jesus? Lmfao oh ps my girls fake cans make awesome pillows on the train of course we are showered in this pic


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Aug 18, 2017)

Fake face too? I liked Evanston. Little busy for other travelers. Got off the wrong train there years ago. Slept a few nights in that sleeps mattress stores box truck always parked out front


----------



## AlwaysLost (Aug 18, 2017)

Pics or it didn't happen...jk lol


----------

